# Slugglish, Circle-swimming molly-balence issues



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 22, 2012)

So one of my two gold dust mollies died about a week and a half ago. Yesterday (or the day before I think) I began noticing the last one, Lokki (Yes, I did name my fish..) was very lethargic, and swimming sort of with his tail down to some extent. Then yesterday I went up to find him stuck to the filter. :shock: So, I quickly unplugged it though I thought he was dead. He swam away, struggling quite a bit with balence, but seemed for the most part still ok. Later I plugged the filter back in, to keep air in the water. I once again found him stuck to it, so I unplugged and pulled out a separte airator to add so he'd have air even if the filter wasn't going. As of this morning, he's still having all sorts of balence issues, falling on his side alot. He's struggling alot. 
Anything I can do to help this little guy? I still been changing water once a week though it should be all cycled now. I changed some of the water on Monday I believe. I have the pet store test the water for me usually, but haven't in a couple weeks. (though the last several times I did, everything looked graet [and I still lost fish]) If I can this morning, I'm going to run over there and buy a test kit (and have them test some water for me while I'm there). Anything I should get to still try to help Lokki if I go over to the petstore? Help?
Thanks!
~Mia


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone? Please? He's been in there miserable all day and I need some advice here. I feel so bad watching him.-He look horible.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think you can help him. Once a fish gets this far gone, there is almost no recovering.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What are the results of your test kit?

I would do a large water change, and see if it helps at all. TOS is right though. Usually at this stage, they wont survive. You could euthanize it with some clove oil to help it stop suffering if you want.

BTW I would stop using that filter while the fish is sick, and give it a sponge filter instead. The sponge filter will not be as powerful, and wont stick the fish to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

TOS: my biggest clown loach was pretty far gone. She had three illnesses at the same time. I helped her get better from those three illnesses. My biggest clown loach had a fungus infection, ich, and swim bladder disease. I thought that I was going to lose her but she pulled through because I fought with her and she and I both didn't give up.

Mia: do everything you can to save your fish. I would try doing the pea trick with your fish, if that doesn't work try something else. I hope that your fish get better!


----------

